

Vintage computers inspire next generation of scientists - Nekojoe
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/10364135.stm

======
CodeMage
The title is linkbait. The article is about Britain's first Vintage Computer
Festival. The title is based on a quote:

 _Andy Clark, a director and trustee of the National Museum of Computing, said
the vintage machines helped to generate interest in technology: "People come
along, look at them, get engaged and interested, and that's our next
generation of computer scientists"._

While the article is mildly interesting, the title is misleading.

------
openfly
I still have my alpha, my apple cube, and my o2... but my trs 80 was
apparently jacked. =/

ah well. I cut my unix teeth on a 386, and then an alpha. and I'm 28.

